# SUPERHOT



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 12, 2016)

SUPER *HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT SUPER HOT *
*



Play it!*


----------



## starfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Im tempted but id like a wee bit more info first.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 12, 2016)

SUPER *HOT *SUPER *HOT *SUPER *HOT *SUPER *HOT *SUPER *HOT.....*

oh wait.. you mean  like actual info?

Striped down intense first person shooter.

unique mechanic.  time moves  extremely slowly  unless you try to move. 


*
*
Watch as little as possible before diving in. Less than £20 on steam.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 12, 2016)

Looks ace. Makes me want a proper PC.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 12, 2016)

It's good but the main playthrough is only about two hours long. Two hours!

I haven't tried the other modes, I don't know if they significantly bring it up.


----------



## tommers (Mar 12, 2016)

mauvais said:


> It's good but the main playthrough is only about two hours long. Two hours!
> 
> I haven't tried the other modes, I don't know if they significantly bring it up.


I think they do but yeah that's why I haven't tried it.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 14, 2016)

Superhot Reviewed on BBC click in 360 vision (open yt to watch that way)


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Mar 17, 2018)

This is now on xbox live gold to download for 'free' if you have a subscription.

Only played a few levels level, but its ace so far


----------



## NoXion (Mar 24, 2018)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Looks ace. Makes me want a proper PC.



Does it really need a proper PC? The graphics look rather ascetic compared to AAA titles like Doom 2016.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 24, 2018)

NoXion said:


> Does it really need a proper PC? The graphics look rather ascetic compared to AAA titles like Doom 2016.


Shouldn’t do. Iirc it was a fairly low spec Unity app, more like a puzzle game than an FPS.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 24, 2018)

NoXion said:


> Does it really need a proper PC? The graphics look rather ascetic compared to AAA titles like Doom 2016.



I have a Chromebook.


----------

